#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  gescheiden of niet?

## mariamel

Slam alykom,

ik zit in een lastig parket. Ben nu ruim 1,5 jaar gescheiden voor de nederlandse wet. Ben in Egypte nog getrouwd. De hele scheiding was eigenlijk om mijn ex te dwingen eindelijk eens echt met me te praten en in de hoop dat hij eindelijk eens zou zien dat ik liefde en aandacht nodig had en geen meubelstuk was.
Hij heeft het zo makkelijk geaccepteerd dat ik dacht dat hij niet meer van me hield. Hij heeft wel een aantal keer een vage vraag gesteld, maar dan was onze dochter erbij en ik was boos dat hij het zo gemakkelijk heeft opgegeven en niet voor ons gevochten heeft.
Nu ben ik er achter gekomen dat hij onlangs weer getrouwd is voor de islam, dat doet me zo'n pijn en ik ben wakker geschud dat mijn liefde voor hem niet over is.
Hij heeft een jaar geleden de verstoting uitgesproken, maar niet in bijzijn van getuigen, is dit wel geldig ?
Alsjeb;ieft help me, ik wil mijn man en vader van mijn kind terug

----------


## Quddusiyyah

> Slam alykom,
> 
> ik zit in een lastig parket. Ben nu ruim 1,5 jaar gescheiden voor de nederlandse wet. Ben in Egypte nog getrouwd. De hele scheiding was eigenlijk om mijn ex te dwingen eindelijk eens echt met me te praten en in de hoop dat hij eindelijk eens zou zien dat ik liefde en aandacht nodig had en geen meubelstuk was.
> Hij heeft het zo makkelijk geaccepteerd dat ik dacht dat hij niet meer van me hield. Hij heeft wel een aantal keer een vage vraag gesteld, maar dan was onze dochter erbij en ik was boos dat hij het zo gemakkelijk heeft opgegeven en niet voor ons gevochten heeft.
> Nu ben ik er achter gekomen dat hij onlangs weer getrouwd is voor de islam, dat doet me zo'n pijn en ik ben wakker geschud dat mijn liefde voor hem niet over is.
> Hij heeft een jaar geleden de verstoting uitgesproken, maar niet in bijzijn van getuigen, is dit wel geldig ?
> Alsjeb;ieft help me, ik wil mijn man en vader van mijn kind terug


wa alaykum salaam rare manier van dwingen doe jij, ik bedoel je bent gaan scheiden van hem, om hem te dwingen eens aandacht voor jou te hebben, scheiding is geen grap, ook heel apart, want je gaat scheiden van hem om hem te dwingen aandacht voor jou te hebben :argwaan:  dat klopt niet helemaal, en jou fout heeft zich tegen jou gekeerd, en toen hij de scheiding heeft geaccepteerd kom jij in opstand, aangezien hij al weer getrouwd is probeer jij op de een of andere manier toch nog ergens een gaatje te vinden hem terug te eisen. want zelf zeg je toen je erachter kwam dat hij weer getrouwd is, jij pas realiseerde dat je nog van hem hield, zo werkt het niet, ga door met je leven is beter voor je!

----------


## mariamel

Salam alykom, jij weet niet hoe mijn leven was. Zelfs rond de geboorte van mijn dochter werd ik genegeerd. Hij heeft wel tig keer met scheiding gedreigd. Ik was wanhopig. Heb nu medicatie waardoor ik rustiger ben en alles op een rijtje kan zetten. Ik hield altijd al veel contact met hem en besprak veel met hem, maar doordat ik hem met een ander zag realiseerde ik me hoeveel ik (ondanks alles) nog van hem houdt. De echtscheiding in Egypte heb ik expres niet aangevraagd, had het hier ook nooit doorgezet als hij ook maar 1 keer had gezegd dat hij nog wel van me hield. Er zijn dingen gebeurt die mij dit lieten doen.

----------


## Quddusiyyah

> Salam alykom, jij weet niet hoe mijn leven was. Zelfs rond de geboorte van mijn dochter werd ik genegeerd. Hij heeft wel tig keer met scheiding gedreigd. Ik was wanhopig. Heb nu medicatie waardoor ik rustiger ben en alles op een rijtje kan zetten. Ik hield altijd al veel contact met hem en besprak veel met hem, maar doordat ik hem met een ander zag realiseerde ik me hoeveel ik (ondanks alles) nog van hem houdt. De echtscheiding in Egypte heb ik expres niet aangevraagd, had het hier ook nooit doorgezet als hij ook maar 1 keer had gezegd dat hij nog wel van me hield. Er zijn dingen gebeurt die mij dit lieten doen.


wa alaykum salaam nogmaals scheiding is geen spel, is een zeer serieuze 
zaak dat men zo laks kan omgaan met zo iets serieus is buiten gewoon bizar 
hij is van jou gescheiden jij ben al ver over de tijd die daar aan verbonden is 
om eventueel elkaar terug te nemen daar ben jij al ruim overheen, dus jullie 
zijn gescheiden, jij bent haram voor hem en hij voor jou. wel heel triest dan 
men zulke spelletjes speel en dan ook nog kinderen hebben, wat het nog 
zwaarder maak. wat mij het mee stoot aan jou manier van doe is , dat jij ten 
koste van een ander toch jou zin wil hebben, want hij is al hertrouwd, wat 
moet hij dan met zijn huidige vrouw doen volgens jou? haar verlaten en terug 
naar jou omdat jij en hij niet instaat waren de zaken correct te afhandelen, je 
wens alleen het goede voor jezelf toch, wens dat dan ook voor jou zuster. men 
moet niet te ver gaan. ik zou zeggen wees een eerbare vrouw. wacht een tijdje 
tot dat je weer helemaal beter bent, en probeer ook te hertrouwen.

----------

